

Homey – speech-controlled home automation: control everything in your livingroom - lachgr
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/athom/homey-the-living-room-talk-to-your-home

======
lachgr
Note this isn't my product, I stumbled upon it today. Looks very promising,
also the technical demo
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlI3oPCBovA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlI3oPCBovA))
loooks awesome!

